# Hill repeats



## VamP (15 Nov 2012)

I am sure a few of you have hill repeats as part of your weekly routine. This thread is to gather votes for the hills that we love to ride up repeatedly and why.

My home favourite is Boxhill, due to history, tradition and the lovely caff and views up top. There's always someone there to chat to, and it's easy enough to incorporate into any ride over 20 miles.

However, I have just had cause to spend some time in Somerset, and the climb up Cheddar gorge is just the best place for repeats. Challenging gradient changes keep it interesting on the way up, and the descent is amazing. Barreling through the sweeping left, then right combo in the bottom section at well over 30mph is extremely exhilarating. Add the dramatic scenery and it scores very very highly indeed.

So over to you, which hills do you go for and why?


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Nov 2012)

The Brickworks - There is an odd atmosphere to this climb, especially early on a misty Sunday morning.
Mellor - 2 false summit's and a challenging kick at the end.
Side End Lane (Pym's Chair, the longer medium grade ascent) - It is a good steady gradient for about 2 mile with some nice view's on the way up.

Basically I like ~2 mile long, 6-7% average gradient climbs, preferably out in the middle of nowhere!

(Don't necessarily rep them, but include them on my hilly routes regularly, only really power up Mellor, the other's I tend to just roll up at a steady pace enjoying it)


----------



## vorsprung (15 Nov 2012)

It has to be fairly near where I live and take more than 10 minutes to climb

http://app.strava.com/segments/2456383


*7.2km*
Distance
*3.5%*
Avg Grade
*49m*
Lowest Elev
*304m*
Highest Elev
*255m*
Elev Difference
http://app.strava.com/segments/2607884

*2.5km*
Distance
*7.1%*
Avg Grade
*89m*
Lowest Elev
*271m*
Highest Elev
*182m*
Elev Difference


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Nov 2012)

don't need hill repeats round here - there is climbing in every direction, ranging from 2-3min sprints to 5 mile, 1000ft monsters and everything in between. I usually work 4-5 into most rides, depending on what I'm doing...


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The Brickworks - There is an odd atmosphere to this climb, especially early on a misty Sunday morning.
> Mellor - 2 false summit's and a challenging kick at the end.
> Side End Lane (Pym's Chair, the longer medium grade ascent) - It is a good steady gradient for about 2 mile with some nice view's on the way up.
> 
> ...


 
Jenkins Chapel to Pyms Chair just to mix up the gradients after the long soft drag up the Brickworks


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Jenkins Chapel to Pyms Chair just to mix up the gradients after the long soft drag up the Brickworks


 
Whatever ! That hill isn't kind on a 39 x 24 !


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Nov 2012)

just to add - from a racing/training/hill-repeat perspective, there's little point in specifically training up climbs which don't reflect the type of climb you get in racing, IMO. I think the 'worst' climb I had during a race this year went up around 250ft in just over a mile and most were a lot less demanding and a lot shorter than that. For instance, riding up Box Hill would be nice, but I think the only race that went up there in recent history was the Olympic RR, so that kind of climb may not be the most appropriate to train on.

You might be better off going as hard as you can over shorter 2-3 min climbs, rather than grinding up the local 'cols'...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Nov 2012)

I live in Suffolk and visit Peterborough (in the Fens)...


----------



## VamP (15 Nov 2012)

vorsprung said:


> It has to be fairly near where I live and take more than 10 minutes to climb
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2456383
> 
> ...


 
Jeez, I don't think I've ever ridden a hill that took longer than 10 minutes. None round here anyway.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Nov 2012)

There is the one where you go up Blaze, then Jenkins then Goyts Lane.


----------



## VamP (15 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> just to add - from a racing/training/hill-repeat perspective, there's little point in specifically training up climbs which don't reflect the type of climb you get in racing, IMO. I think the 'worst' climb I had during a race this year went up around 250ft in just over a mile and most were a lot less demanding and a lot shorter than that. For instance, riding up Box Hill would be nice, but I think the only race that went up there in recent history was the Olympic RR, so that kind of climb may not be the most appropriate to train on.
> 
> You might be better off going as hard as you can over shorter 2-3 min climbs, rather than grinding up the local 'cols'...


 

Well I do a variety of intervals ranging from 30 second tabatas, to 20 minute threshold runs. The hill climbs fall into the 5 x 7 minute category, and while it's not really necessary to do those on hills, I prefer it. 

That's OT though, the point of the thread was to see what kind of hills peeps liked enough to ride more than once in a row and why.


----------



## judder (15 Nov 2012)

After Pyms Chair drop into Goyt Valley then up through Derbyshire Bridge. .Always looks easier than it feels but great scenery. .


----------



## pally83 (15 Nov 2012)

Jeffrey Hill from Ribchester. Crap road surface for the first bit but it gets better as it gets steeper and you're treated to some lovely views at the top.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Nov 2012)

judder said:


> After Pyms Chair drop into Goyt Valley then up through Derbyshire Bridge. .Always looks easier than it feels but great scenery. .


I like that climb out of the Goyt. Gives you options at the end. Down into Buxton, back towards Macc or over to Flash. Don't like the wind you sometimes get up on top of the moor by the Cat and Fiddle though.


----------



## vorsprung (15 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> Jeez, I don't think I've ever ridden a hill that took longer than 10 minutes. None round here anyway.


 
Maybe you are just faster uphill than me


----------



## derrick (15 Nov 2012)

We only have Mott street in our neck of the woods, but i try to do it a couple of times a week.
http://www.mapmyride.com/courses/500842


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2012)

There's nothing of note hill wise close to Peterborough, in the light I might do some reps up this but more likely I'll loop (6.7miles) its more interesting. Or I could do reps on this but its about 25miles to get there. I think Rockingham is a bit longer and steeper but its on a busier A road.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Nov 2012)

Only slightly OT but thought this was worth a watch, this is the "Rake" National Hill Climb Champs at Ramsbottom, Lancs.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EDyLObj8W1U


----------



## VamP (15 Nov 2012)

I love it! Thanks for posting.

Love all the extreme weight saving steps 

Phenomenal results with bikes in the 10 to 12 lbs range


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Nov 2012)

Well - I've entered my club's hill climb comp that's taking place on 8th Dec and my plan was to cut down on the cakes, for a couple of days before. Now I feel bad, after seeing these guys remove everything and chopping bits off their handlebars!


----------

